# Brauche Hilfe: 22" Monitor MIT oder OHNE HDMI kaufen?!



## sNook (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe community,
also wie ich es im Titel ankündige brauche ich dringend Hilfe.
Und zwar geht es darum, ob ich mir einen 22" Monitor MIT oder OHNE HDMI kaufe. 

Die Sache ist die, ich gucke Filme und Videos NUR an meinem HTPC und halt damit auf meinem 32" LCD TV. Den Monitor brauch ich NUR zum Zocken.Und da steckt mein problem. Ich weiss nicht ob ich lieber einen Monitor mit HDMI (bspw. der BenQ E2200HD) oder einen ohne HDMI (bspw. der Samsung SyncMaster T220) nehmen soll. Preiskategorie bis 210€

Er soll halt das bestmögliche Bild machen und später auch auf hohen Einstellungen (1920x...) laufen. Aber ich wollte CS 1.6 möglichst noch auf 800x600 super spielen können. Geht das überhaupt noch gut bei 22" TFTs? 
Sound soll NICHT übertragen werden, dafür ist meine Soundkarte ja da.

Ich hoffe auf viele Antworten und dafür schonmal vielen Dank im voraus,
sNook


----------



## bauer-akil (2. Februar 2009)

Ich verstehe dein hesitieren nicht. Wenn du sagst, den TFT brauchst du nur zum zocken, dann nimm doch einfach das günstigere. HDMI kostet meistens Aufpreis, und wenn du HDMI doch mal benötigen solltest, könntest du dies ja mit nem 10€-adapter nachrüsten, da dvi auch digital ist. (zumindest am monitor, sonst würden die hersteller zur günstigeren variante Vga greifen)

was cs angeht: da ist vielleicht der 16:10er besser, weil die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass cs dieses verhältnis bietet höher ist, als das "richtige" widescreen-format.
spiele selbst kein cs, deswegen kann ichs dir nicht sagen.


----------



## sNook (2. Februar 2009)

Ah vielen dank schonmal für die antwort...
Auf den punkt gebracht, bringt HDMI KEIN vorteil in sachen bildqualität?!

Lg sNook


----------



## bauer-akil (2. Februar 2009)

sNook schrieb:


> Ah vielen dank schonmal für die antwort...
> Auf den punkt gebracht, bringt HDMI KEIN vorteil in sachen bildqualität?!
> 
> Lg sNook



Gegenüber DVI keinen, das ist richtig, und gegenüber vga kommt's drauf an, wie der digital/analog- wandler der grafikkarte (oder monitor) arbeitet.
so wie ich es bis jetzt aussah (der erste eindruck, nat. nicht im direkten vergleich, aber ich finde der subjektive eindruck zählt, schließlich ist es derselbe, der auf dich wirkt, wenn du ihn vor dir stehen hast)
bringt hdmi auch keinen vorteil gegenüber vga.

natürlich ist nur mit hdmi und dvi hd-bildmaterialübertragung möglich, was dann wiederum für eine hervorragende bildqualität sorgt.

Sorry dass ich dich wieder so zugetextet hab, aber ich muss meine Thesen begründen, damit nicht gleich wieder 5 leute kommen, mit :"bist du des wahnsinns? hdmi bietet sehr wohl eine bessere bildqualität". oder so ähnlich

Ich würde mich naürlich noch freuen, wenn sich noch leute zu dem thema äußern, die den direkten vergleich hatten/haben (also dvi-vga)


----------



## sNook (2. Februar 2009)

Hey,
ich find deine aussage sogar recht gelungen  wäre zum zocken dann halt quatsch?
So werte ich jetzt mal deine Aussage...gibt doch auch keine games mit HD Qualität, oder irre ich mich da?! Solche aussagen wie du sie bringst, wollte ich gerne haben!!
Vielen dank dafür...

Lg sNook


----------



## Sven0815 (2. Februar 2009)

sNook schrieb:


> gibt doch auch keine games mit HD Qualität



Doch klar, die HD-Auflösung kannst bei allen Spielen wählen, GTA4 bspw geht sogar noch höher als FullHD, glaubd as heisst mittlerweile TrueHD oder so^^



> Lange Zeit hatte sich die Filmindustrie jedoch jeder Bestrebung widersetzt, Videodaten digital auszugeben. Man fürchtete nämlich, dass jeder Kopierschutz über kurz oder lang überwunden werden könnte. Mit dem Kopierschutz HDCP 1.1 (High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection), der in der HDMI-Spezifikation vorgesehen ist und in praktisch jedem auf dem Markt befindlichen HDMI-fähigen Gerät zum Einsatz kommt, scheinen diese Bedenken nun nicht mehr zu bestehen.



Quelle

soll heissen, du brauchst HDMI nur um kopiergeschütztes HD-Material (BlueRay oder HD-DvD) ausgeben zu können, qualitativ macht es aber keinen (bzw ganz ganz ganz ganz wenig^^) Unterschied ob du dein Spiel vom PC per DVI oder HDMI einspielst.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2009)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> soll heissen, du brauchst HDMI nur um kopiergeschütztes HD-Material (BlueRay oder HD-DvD) ausgeben zu können, qualitativ macht es aber keinen (bzw ganz ganz ganz ganz wenig^^) Unterschied ob du dein Spiel vom PC per DVI oder HDMI einspielst.


Es tut mir ja leid das so drastisch ausrücken zu müssen aber du erzählst da absoluten Schwachfug.
DVI und HDMI benutzen das gleiche Bildsignal bei HDMI kommt nur noch der Ton dazu.
Ausserdem beherscht auch DVI den HDCP-Kopierschutz welcher zum Abspielen von BluRays benötigt wird, auch wenn längst nicht alle Monitore mit DVI-Eingang HDCP können.

Da der genannte Samsung Monitor sogar HDCP unterstützt spricht aus Anschlusssicht wirklich garnichts gegen dieses Gerät.



> gibt doch auch keine games mit HD Qualität


Wenn du die Auflösung meinst:
Das was im TV-Bereich HD(-Ready) heißt war schon 2002 Standard am PC schließlich meint das nichts anderes als eine Auflösung von x*720 Pixeln.


----------



## sNook (2. Februar 2009)

Ah gut, danke schön olstyle  ich bin mal wieder klüger als vorher...
Dann werd ich aufgrund des preises, mir den T220 zulegen und nicht den 50€ teurere T220HD...
Danke an alle poster 
Hier kann geschlossen werden!!

_NOT_==CLOSED==
_Mod-Anmerkung: Wir machen keine Freds zu die eventuell jemand Anderes noch ein mal gebrauchen könnte._


----------



## bauer-akil (3. Februar 2009)

sNook schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich find deine aussage sogar recht gelungen  wäre zum zocken dann halt quatsch?
> So werte ich jetzt mal deine Aussage...gibt doch auch keine games mit HD Qualität, oder irre ich mich da?! Solche aussagen wie du sie bringst, wollte ich gerne haben!!
> Vielen dank dafür...
> ...



Cool. Freu mich, dass wir dir dazu verhelfen konnten, 50 euro zu sparen 
(Die kannst du ja dann shcon mal für dein BlueRay-Disk Laufwerk zur seite legen)


----------



## sNook (3. Februar 2009)

> Cool. Freu mich, dass wir dir dazu verhelfen konnten, 50 euro zu sparen
> (Die kannst du ja dann shcon mal für dein BlueRay-Disk Laufwerk zur seite legen)



Stimmt , danke dafür 



> NOT==CLOSED==
> Mod-Anmerkung: Wir machen keine Freds zu die eventuell jemand Anderes noch ein mal gebrauchen könnte.


 Entschuldigt :/ wusste ich nicht..

Lg sNook


----------



## BTMsPlay (3. Februar 2009)

HDMI ? ich würde schonmal nach Display Port schauen HDMI ist ja schon fast wieder tot.


----------

